# Oxford



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

We have three decent coffee shops on my side of town which I frequent when in the centre.

Current Fave; Society Cafe, I believe from Bath originally. Cool set up, with a Turquoise painted LM Linea.

Missing Bean, close to the Ratcliffe Camera, Turl St is a long standing city haunt. Switched bean supplier a few years back, since when I haven't tried much ( drink most coffee at home ). Again LM Linea with great Barristas at the controls. More rustic/ welcoming cosy feel.

Brew, North Parade. Small quirky set up. Good coffee offering inc Pour Overs. Cool retro Elektra tower machine.

Many decent Coffee shops on the Cowley Rd, one in a record shop which was pretty good but experience light in this regard.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I hear they have lots of shiny equipment, but what roasters do they use, do they offer brew methods. How does the coffee taste.


----------

